# MacBook Pro 13" 2010 > changement de disque dur



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour !

pour faire simple, ça va faire 1 an que j'ai mon mbp 13", et le petit disque dur de 250 gb commence à être limite.

Je fais attention à ne pas le remplir ( vive les disques durs externes ) mais j'ai quand même l'intention de le faire changer car n'étant qu'à une utilisation " restreinte " de mon macbook, je crois que je vais arriver à saturation rapidement.

( j'ai l'intention d'installer seven via bootcamp pour les jeux vidéos   )

Bref , 250 GB c'est plus possible, j'ai regardé sur le site apple store, à l'achat neuf ils proposent 500 et 750 GB ( SATA uniquement, je HAIS le SSD ), pour environ 150 de plus qu'il y a écrit ! 

Je pense donc le faire changer dans un petit apple store agréé local ( en 2H pour à peu près le même prix avec un peu + pour la main d'oeuvre , ils me font le changement ).

Et je me demandais : il y a une fourchette officielle de prix pour le disque dur  et la main d'oeuvre ?

et le disque dur de 250 GB j'en fais quoi après ?

ça se revend d'occasion ?

J'ai pas tellement envie de m'amuser à le mettre dans un boitier pour faire un disque dur externe. Et je suis trop nomade pour m'amuser à avoir un dock et des disques durs à collectionner. 

Et puis , on peut pas mettre 2 ou 3 disques durs dans un macbook pro 13" ?

déjà que la batterie qui ne s'enlève pas ça m'avait un peu choqué ...
y'a de quoi se demander si j'ai pas acheté un " minimac "


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour 

pour faire simple (aussi): 

1) changer un disque dur, avec un tournevis, un peu de patience et un tuto bien foutu sur ifixit.com, tu devrais t'en sortir tout seul (hop, mais d'oeuvre gagnée)

2) non, pas nécessaire d'acheter chez Apple, bcp trop cher ! voir sur des sites comme macway par exemple 

3) tu peux mettre deux DD dans ton mac, mais il faudra faire une croix sur ton superdrive (graveur)

4) la mac mini est un portable au format mini tour ! concernant la batterie non amovible, tu le savais avant de l'acheter, non  pourquoi s'en plaindre après 

Conseil: acheter malgré tout un boitier externe, ou un dock, ou un cable sata-usb, et ce pour deux très bonnes raisons: 

a) il faut TOUJOURS avoir une solution de secours (clone, time machine, backup manuel)
b) lors du remplacement du disque dur, comment vas tu rapatrier tes données ? 

conseil bis: procédure à suivre: 

brancher le nouveau disque dur en usb (via boitier ou dock ou cable) et procéder à un clonage (via carbon copy cloner par ex.)

tester le clone en bootant dessus (presser alt à l'allumage du mac et choisir le disque externe)

si ça roule > ouverture du mac, remplacement de l'ancien DD par le nouveau




mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

je disais " minimac " comme le docteur d'enfer dit " minimoi " .

Bricoler le Macbook pro moi même ça ne me rassure pas ^^ mais je vais de suite voir  ifixit.com au cas où je serais convaincu du contraire ( et de faire des économies surtout ! )

je pense pas vouloir faire une croix sur le lecteur CD ( graveur )

oui je savais pour la batterie non amovible, mais ça faisait des années que je connaissais la batterie movible et je m'étais fait à l'idée. Genre d'en acheter une 2e pour éviter d'être dépendant des prises électriques 

Pour le reste , je viens de m'acheter un LaCie de 500 GB qui me servira de Time Machine le temps du changement de DD.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> je disais " minimac " comme le docteur d'enfer dit " minimoi " .



ah ouaiiiiis d'accooooooord :rateau:



Azety a dit:


> Bricoler le Macbook pro moi même ça ne me rassure pas ^^ mais je vais de suite voir  ifixit.com au cas où je serais convaincu du contraire ( et de faire des économies surtout ! )..... je pense pas vouloir faire une croix sur le lecteur CD ( graveur )



c'est très simple à faire ! 

par contre, virer le SD et le remplacer par une optibay et un autre DD, ça c'est un peu plus complexe (je pense que tu dois trouver ça sur ifixit également)




Azety a dit:


> oui je savais pour la batterie non amovible, mais ça faisait des années que je connaissais la batterie movible et je m'étais fait à l'idée. Genre d'en acheter une 2e pour éviter d'être dépendant des prises électriques



je comprends

c'est la raison pour laquelle, lors du lancement du premier MBPu batterie non amovible, je me suis dépêché d'acheter un late 2008 



Azety a dit:


> Pour le reste , je viens de m'acheter un LaCie de 500 GB qui me servira de Time Machine le temps du changement de DD.



sage résolution


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

pi bah après le LaCie sera mon disque dur de voyage. Et quand mes DD externes sont pleins je les stocks dans une valise rembourrée en métal et fermé à code et cadenas pour avoir une trace " immortelle " de mon travail ^^

rien compris pour SD et optibay


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> rien compris pour SD et optibay



SD > superdrive (ton graveur)

optibay > chassis permettant la mise en place d'un ssd ou d'un second dd à la place du SD ... euh pardon :graveur


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

ça fait trop d'accessoires d'un coup ^^

et je suis pas trop branché " pimp my Mac " 

un disque dur plus confortable et peut-être dans 1 an ou 2 rajouter de la RAM ça me suffit.

EDIT : en fait le site iFixit m'a convaincu de changer de disque dur et de RAM tout de suite.

Je recherche des sites / magasins pour comparer les prix. Si vous avez des bons plans n'hésitez pas à partager, je vais éviter de créer un nouveau sujet sur le bricolage.


----------

